# Motorhome



## Novice (Sep 17, 2015)

My Mom is looking at getting a Pace arrow 99 model with 5000 miles on it she was told not to get a motorhome by a guy who works on them. She was told to get a fifth wheeler or a pull behind.
My question is are motorhome's money pits?


----------



## C Nash (Sep 17, 2015)

Is a bass boat a money pit, high price camera,rod and reels that cost an arm and leg.  All how you look at it. Any RV is a money pit if you dont enjoy the lifestyle.  Have owned most all  types of rv in my 45 + yr camping from tent to now MH.  What size is the MH?  Can your Mom handle one.  99 model will probably need a lot of things but a 99 5th wheel could also be a headache.  All just depends on the person.  Any RV I owned at the time was best for us.  Had a 5th wheel and loved it but would not trade my MH back for one.  5K on a 99???  Why so few miles?  Do you homework.  You can't place a money value on memories.  If I had all the $$$$ spent on rving  WOW but noway would I change it.


----------



## ed gilmore (Jan 22, 2016)

LESS AMENITIES LESS TO FIX,  JACKS ,AIR BAGS, BACKUP CAMERA INVERTER, SAT. DISH  ESPECIALLY IF YOU CAN'T REPAIR SELF 


C Nash said:


> Is a bass boat a money pit, high price camera,rod and reels that cost an arm and leg.  All how you look at it. Any RV is a money pit if you dont enjoy the lifestyle.  Have owned most all  types of rv in my 45 + yr camping from tent to now MH.  What size is the MH?  Can your Mom handle one.  99 model will probably need a lot of things but a 99 5th wheel could also be a headache.  All just depends on the person.  Any RV I owned at the time was best for us.  Had a 5th wheel and loved it but would not trade my MH back for one.  5K on a 99???  Why so few miles?  Do you homework.  You can't place a money value on memories.  If I had all the $$$$ spent on rving  WOW but noway would I change it.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Novice said:
> ...


----------

